# number removal



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hi guys 
I just picked up a JL Firebird and a Vega. I want to know if there is any way of removing the numbers on the roofs with out damage to the body or discoloration. 
Thanks
Bill


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I have not tried it, but I understand if you use nail polish remover and a Q-tip, and are very careful it can be done...


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Removing tampo printings*



41-willys said:


> Hi guys
> I just picked up a JL Firebird and a Vega. I want to know if there is any way of removing the numbers on the roofs with out damage to the body or discoloration.
> Thanks
> Bill


Hi Bill,

I always use an automotive polishing compound for tampo printing removal. It just takes away the tampo paint, but doesn´t affect the lacquer below (other than increasing its shine... ;-)).

E.g. I did the same with one of my JL Vegas´ roof number:










Greetings from Gemany,

Claus 

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

good advice, claus! I gotta try that...

hey, how have you been? haven't seen you around these parts lately...

--rick


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hey Claus

I tried the polishing compound on the Vega. It worked ok for me. You can still see a very faint #3 on the Roof, but boy is it shiney. I may try the nail polish remover on the Firebird next to see how that does. 

Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Personally I've tried a product for cleaning CD's and it has worked well...and also to remove small scratch...
Check it here http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/tip_removetampo.html


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I use testors air brush paint thinner and a q-tip...works well, but if your not careful it will remove base color paint as well.


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

SCJ said:


> I use testors air brush paint thinner and a q-tip...works well, but if your not careful it will remove base color paint as well.
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Have done the same, use it lightly and you'll be okay. rr


----------

